# Mounting a Kicker on a I/O



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hey guys I am getting a 19 foot wellcraft with a 170 mercruiser. My question is how would you go about mounting a kicker motor on this boat. This boat has a swim platform on one side and want to put a kicker on the other, would the right set up be a one of those kicker brackets and throw a 9.9 with a sterndrive rod setup that i can steer from the wheel? the kicker mount with rod is like 450 plus the kicker any advice or pics of what you guys have done. 

http://www.iboats.com/cgi-bin/marine_classifieds/view_photos.cgi?ad_id=52393&img=1&count=2

This boat is exactly the same but just not the same one I am buying there are pics of the transom area. Top speed is 55mph with the prop that it has should I just get the lowest pitched prop I can get for the drive, I never owned a I/O before so this is all new to me. HELP with your experience. 

Thanks guys any imput about a boat like this and trolling on Erie for Steel and Eyes would be sweet.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

K gonefishing,
Why not use your main engine for trolling??? I had a 20 ft. Maxum w/180 hp i/o and trolled Erie effectively using the main engine. It would troll down to 2.0-2.2 mph into the wind and roughly 2.2-2.5 with no wind. I currently have a 23.5 ft trophy and use the main engine to troll Erie but would like to add a thruster unit to the outdrive for striper fishing on Cumberland.
If you do decide to add a kicker, you'll need a kicker mounting bracket (Bass pro or Cabela's), a stainless steel backing plate and an auxuilary motor linkage to connect to your outdrive. This will allow you to control the boat with your steering wheel. You will want to connect your fuel line for the kicker into your main fuel line for main engine assumming you're going with a four stroke 9.9 hp kicker motor. Total cost should be around $2,000 (w/new engine)
Hope this helps.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Why not just install a troll plate on your main engine. Thats what we use out on the lake and it works great....1.8 steady.

Mitch


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the input, I do need to see how slow I can go before I make any decisions and should know by the end of the week. My buddy has a trolling plate and he doesnt like it for various reasons. I will have to see what it does but I do want to be able to get down to about 1.2 or so 1.5 I would settle for. I like the idea of a used kicker 4 stroke and a home made bracket to mount it on.(i know guys who can build it) with linkage I could probably do it for 1,200 or less. another thing is I have a 16 foot deep v now and only have a 2 stroke 6hp that old and wanted a newer 4 stroke for that boat so it can server double duty for both boats I keep them at the same place so no biggy moving it from one boat to the next. that's why I kind of want a kicker but use it for a main on the little boat. I fish for different species in different waters and conditions and just trying to do what's best for both boats and all situations.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I bought a 20' Thompson last year to fish Erie with (trolling). The boat has a Merc 165 Alpha1 IO. I first installed a trolling plate. It was junk. Most humiliating piece of equipment I ever owned. I then figure I would just throw out a plastic bucket on a rope to slow me down. That worked OK, but I was burning up about 2 1/2 gallons of gas an hour, not to mention spinning the hour meter on the motor (sometimes 10 hrs a day).


I then figured a kicker motor was the only way to go. I bought a used Johnson 9.9 motor. I also bought a kicker motor lift/plate, out of Cabelas. I believe it's made by Garelick. I then installed an EZ Steer trolling rod. It attaches to both motors via quick connectors on each end of the rod. The kicker can be lifted up and down, in and out of the water, and you never have to disconnect it. I've used this setup six times so far this year, and in my opinion, it's the perfect setup for my needs and application. I can now troll about nine hours on 6 gallons of gas.

I also have an extra EZ Steer rod that I would be willing to sell, if you are interested. If you have any questions about my setup, or talk about yours, drop me an email.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I sent you a PM or e-mail (forgot which one) about the steering rod. Thanks K


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I got the email. Drop me another when and if you need the item, and we'll work out the details.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

sounds good I will have the boat ready for water next week and will be looking at hooking up with you within a week or two of that i need to buy the mount for the motor I will just use my 6hp for now. I will be in touch thanks alot dude


----------



## On Erie (Apr 6, 2004)

www.cook-mfg.com

Electric motor lift.........not cheap, but worth every penny. Just ask Lakeraider.

Bass pro or Cabela's sell them. Around $400.00. The one I bought is about 4 years old and if I sell the boat, it don't go with it. Take a look.


----------

